# LF: onion plants



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

as the title states, im looking for onion plants. Any kind works and Im willing to ship if necessary. pm me if you have one your willing to sell
















PS picture is not of me or my plant lol


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

IPU used to carry them.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump.......also looking for some bulbitis and large java fern


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Bump.......also looking for some bulbitis and large java fern


I have some Bolbitis. PM me if interested.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Pretty sure Rogers aquatics have Crinum sp. in regularly. 

crinum calimistratum is the rarest of the 3 aquarium strain. The chance of coming across a mother plant Crinum is quite rare. The bulbs are 1 1/4" diameter. Bulbs doesn't need to be even 1/2" wide to have 3 ft+ long leaves.

Tropica occasionally has XL Crinum for sale.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have a crinum calimistratum, I want normal ones because I can put them in my african tank


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump, have a big one still looking for more


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump......Imchecking rogers tomorrow, but still need a few more


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check April. She had some fore the sale. She can brign them to Port Moody.


----------

